

Ideas for machine learning & computer vision projects - henning
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/classes/wi06/cse190a/projects.html

======
henning
This was a suggestion list for a one-quarter course in learning & vision
projects. It was compiled by Prof. Serge Belongie of UCSD, who started a
fingerprint recognition startup while still an undergraduate at Caltech.

